# My review of Car-Lack Glass Sealing Kit



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've had this poroduct for a few months now, and here's my review. As you can see it comes as two bottles: one cleaner, one sealant. 
*
The cleaner*
The glass cleaner is a thick beige liquid with no significant smell. You apply it with a cotton cloth being as vigorous as you can to clean the glass, leave it for 5-8 minutes, and wipe off the dried residue after that. This can be repeated until you get the glass gleaming. I found this quite easy, and certainly better than something like Autoglym's glass polish which I found to be quite powdery. It's perhaps not great on any tough water marks, but that's why they say to repeat the application if necessary.

The cleaner does sit in any tiny chips you may have in the windscreen, which does highlight them. Going over with a damp cloth or similar helps clean them.

*The sealant*
Once the glass is clean, the nanotechnology sealant can be applied. This is a much more fluid liquid, since it's essentially a solution in Isopropyl Alcohol, which will be familiar to anyone who's used that for cleaning or any of its other purposes. If you're unfamiliar with it, it's a very light liquid, and comes out of the bottle very easily.

Application of the alcohol-fumed nanotechnology goodness is dead easy. I folded up a piece of kitchen paper to about an inch wide, moistened with the sealant and then did around the edges of the glass before filling the whole pane with vertical then horizontal strokes. As it produces quite a smeary appearance, it's easy to see where you've been and get a nice even coating. With no more than slightly dampening the kitchen paper, it'll do half the rear screen. A quick top up and the other half can be done. The sealant should be applied sparingly, and left for about 10 minutes to dry.

Once dry, the instructions say to moisten the window with water and buff off the residue. I did this the first time and it worked ok. The second time I just used a damp microfibre cloth and that worked better I think.
*
The result*
The next morning, the dew had settled, or rather tried to on the car. Large beads hadn't been able to form because they simply run off so the glass was covered in loads of trails, which the dew had then been trying to fill in again. It looked like a frosted glass rather than dew. The car looked distinctly supernatural compared to neighbouring vehicles as there wasn't a single surface that water would cling to. A couple of minutes up the road the back windscreen was perfectly clear! The airflow had simply blown all the dew off.

Wiper usage is as you'd expect with any coating on glass... it can leave a thin film of water which depending on weather conditions can take a second or two to clear. This did get better after a few days. When using the wipers to clear rain off it's clear that the water has more surface tension with the wipers than it does with the windscreen, as it gets dragged backwards for a bit before falling down the screen  Above about 30-40mph drops start flying UP the windscreen, which is not something you see every day - until you use this stuff anyway :lol: Just like this:





It certainly reduces wiper usage and makes them quieter too, but fine drops at the lower end of the screen don't get blown away so I don't think you can abandon the wipers entirely. It does make for much clearer vision in the rain when they are used, and of course much better rear and side visibility. I even did my mirror glasses too - rain runs straight off, dew forms tiny drops until it either runs off, or stays so small that the heating elements can clear them in no time.

*Longevity*
No BS in the marketing on this one; it lasts months. I'd begun to notice some decrease in performance so have reapplied to the front windscreen, but they do say that'll last 3 months and to redo it every 2-3 months, and other screens you can do every 6-12 months. It was by no means bad though. When washing the car the water would still fly straight off.

*Reapplication*
Even easier, the cleaner had very little work to do and was pretty much repelled so after the 5-8 minutes there wasn't much of a haze to even wipe off  The sealant went on just as easily and wiped off better with a damp microfibre cloth.

*Conclusion*
Especially great with the TT's rear windscreen for improving rear visibility, this is also the best Car-Lack product I've used. It works a treat, lasts well, and doesn't really have any downsides. You can also use it anywhere else too of course, such as in the home. I did my shower enclosure with it, which has kept it looking cleaner for longer. It doesn't last as long there though, probably due to the hot water, but it still going strong on the panes that don't get too much spray.

It's just a shame there isn't a version for painted surfaces!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

It creates a coating that has so far lasted 6 months the true repelant at speed lasted 6hrs how it runs off. It needs to be done I find 6months with a clean. Whilst top ups anytime for longer drives.

It lasts and I like this product. I found when it hazed, it was a pain to get off I had to rewet!

Nice review!

We need leather care next.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for another great review Scooby 8)


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I have some of this sat on the shelf ready to apply to my Roadster. Nice review and should give me the kick up the backside to go out and apply it 

Josh


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Great little write up there Scooby. Might look into getting that. I've been cleaning the glass currently with a detailing spray which is good for getting rid of water marks although this could be a good one to do every 3-6 months and help bring a longer lasting shine to the glass.

Rear screen 'dewing up' bit of a pain at the moment so would be handy to keep the water off there.

You say there is no paint equivalent - you did the review of their own paint version! Or have you just forgotten!?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Excellent review mate and now something I will look into


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Great little write up there Scooby. Might look into getting that. I've been cleaning the glass currently with a detailing spray which is good for getting rid of water marks although this could be a good one to do every 3-6 months and help bring a longer lasting shine to the glass.
> 
> Rear screen 'dewing up' bit of a pain at the moment so would be handy to keep the water off there.
> 
> You say there is no paint equivalent - you did the review of their own paint version! Or have you just forgotten!?


I haven't, and I did  However, I wax on top of that and although the Systematic Care has nanotechnology gubbins in it it doesn't seem to be toward the same ends of making the car have an ethereal repellance to water and dirt.

It's great for dew on the rear. Depending on how long it's been forming, if it's been running you get loads of lines where the water runs all in different shades of green (from the glass) where the dew forms in the cleared lines. It looks completely different to anything it's parked next to, and of course it starts blowing off above about 25 

I forgot the price, about £14 for the two bottles comprising the kit. I got mine from cleanyourcar and it came with one of Car-Lack's microwipes. I think the sealant will last a lot longer than the bottle of cleaner, because you need much less of the former, but it's great for stuff in the home too. I'm even thinking of doing my house windows with it so they're self-cleaning to an extent :lol:


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> but it's great for stuff in the home too. I'm even thinking of doing my house windows with it so they're self-cleaning to an extent :lol:


That made me chuckle, although I can see your point, saves on paying a window cleaner! Think I'll add this to my next CYC order. Just filling an online basket now!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Win...dow... cleeeeea ner? Wossat? :?

:lol:


----------

